# Goat jerky??



## KimM (Jun 17, 2005)

Does anyone here make goat jerky? Do you have a recipe and what equipment would I need? Do you use ground or sliced meat or both?


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Mad Mick's Wild Goat Jerky


2.2lbs strips of Chevon (goat meat) about 6 to 12 inches long about 1 inches wide and 3/8 of inch thick.
1 cup of Worcestershire sauce
2 tablespoons soy sauce 
3 tablespoons brown sugar
4 drops Tabasco (10 drop for fiery jerky)
Â¼ teaspoon salt 
Â¼ teaspoon black pepper 
1 clove garlic, minced 
1 teaspoon paprika
Mix all and put in Zip-Lock bag with meat or in a food saver you can leave for only three hours. Massage to get meat well coated. Refrigerate overnight. Pat dry and put in dryer. I dry until quite hard, my children lovely to take some hiking and for the walk to the bus stop in the morning


Plus I take the left over marinated and rub the belly flap and grill in the BBQ.

Hope this helps


Mick :viking:


----------



## astrocow (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi there
I was glad to see these posts and that recipe you provided as I was thinking of making jerky myself soon. I am going to give your recipe a try. It sounds like a good one.
I was thinking of butchering a buck that is over a year old. He is getting stinkier by the day and I was wondering if I made jerky out of him would it taste okay? You ever try it? I'll be butchering a kid too so I'm sure he'll taste okay. I'm just worried about the older buck. I've had him for sale but can't find anyone interested and just don't know what to do with him. The auction market is too far away.
Leigh


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi Leigh, Some people stay thank stinkers have a funny taste ,, But we have Butchered many over the years some of ours and some ex-pets. I tend to cut young buck and make them weathers. 


If the buck realy stinks you can at the time of reckoning First hot water and wash the little stinker . then. :grit: Do what I do, this works for us. I have my curved butchering skinning knife sharpe as sharp. I strat by cutting the neck just at the base of the jaw, one quick deep cut (you can use a .22LR first) then strat away remove the purse in one cut stone and all. and when you start skinning hang him up by the front legs and start at the neck and work down trying not to get any hair on the meat. when you get to the pizzle skin around the pizzel one the the skin is off . Gut out as normal and wash out the inside of the goat and out side with white vinegar. hang over night I hang in cool room for one week then I cut up.


Hope this helps.


Mick :viking:


----------



## astrocow (Mar 11, 2005)

Thank you. I wil do him up this weekend. 

I have one further question though. What body part are you calling a purse and what part is the stone?


----------



## 1sttimemom (Mar 1, 2005)

I don't have a recipe, but my mom used to make jerky out of the "leftover" young goats our milker produced. Most of the doelings sold locally, but the bucklings were castrated and raised up for meat. Usually barbque or something like that. But my mom made excellent jerky out of them too. In fact, my grandfather HATED our goats. Claimed they were dirty, stinky, etc and couldn't believe we ate them or drank the milk (mind you it was the only milk I could have!). One time he was on a fishing trip with my dad & brother and my brother was eating this huge bag of homemade jerky. Grandpa said "that looks good boy give me some." My grandfather was a sort of tough old guy and ruled with an iron fist. He ate a huge amount & raved about how good it was. My poor brother was terrified to tell him it was goat meat! Grandpa is long dead, but we still all laugh about that story.


----------



## Paranoid (Oct 30, 2004)

10 drops of tabasco for fiery? can you even taste 10 drops???

lol when i made beef jerky on thursday i put soysauce in a blender with a habanero.

Now that marinade was good!


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Sorry :bash: Yes my ten drop Tabasco is ok. I forgot to say that this ten drop of tabasco egauls ten mls one = 1ml . habanero :grit: just to hot for kids. I would like it but.


----------



## KimM (Jun 17, 2005)

Thank you Mountain Mick! I've printed the recipe.


----------

